# Day 13 after failed fet and bleeding....



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

It is very light and pink/brown but I have cramping and backache too like I'm about to start af. 

I'm a bit worried as never had this on any other failed cycles. Is this normal?

Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My cycles have always been a mess when I have had failed transfers. They come more often and always seem to be more drawn out (more pre-start spotting) and I also tend to bleed more on random occasions than usual. 

Although to be fair my cycles are usually a bit of a pig due to the endo/pcos!

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------

